# Problem z aktualizacją systemu

## plusz01

Witam po długim długim czasie bez pracy na gentoo powracam i chciałem sobie zaktualizowac system wiec wpisuje "emerge -DuNa world" i wyskakuje mi nieznany błąd nie mogę sobie z nim poradzić gdyż wyszedłem troszkę z wprawy a mój błąd to:

```
[blocks B     ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ("x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" is blocking x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2)

[blocks B     ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ("x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main" is blocking x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2)

[blocks B     ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported ("x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported" is blocking x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main required by world

    x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported-0.7.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Qlawy

eh... odpowiadam na to, już chyba trzeci lub czwarty raz na tym forum...

Rozwiązanie jest strasznie proste. Podpowiem - zmieniły się nieco zależności, względnie nazwy pakietów. Podpowiedź numer dwa - podglądnij sobie wersje blokujących się plików i może wtedy zrozumiesz.

----------

